# Bar Top finishing questions



## sergeantnic (Feb 10, 2010)

So I've done alot of reading about staining and applying polyurethane and I think I've got the idea of "best practices" as far as what to use, sanding between coats, etc.

But I have a couple of questions.

-Should I be putting polyurethane on the entire bar, shelves, trim work on sides, etc? or is that strictly for the bar top?

-What about staining the underside of the bar and the shelves, etc? Is it needed?

-And lastly, I really want to embed some military patches into the bar top and have read the way to do that is with the 2 part expoxy stuff. It's pretty pricey and we'll probably do it at a later date. Can I polyurethane now and then when I'm ready put the 2 part epoxy right over the polyurethaned surface in a few months?

Any help is appreciated. This is my first wood working project and it is going pretty well but I'm very nervous about the finishing process.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have on occasion skipped staining the underside or "wall side" of things. I usually end up regretting it. For a bar I would stain the underside. Here you have a beautiful hand made piece of fine furniture. Oops.. a guest dropped a glass and bends down to clean it up and now sees the unfinished portion of your work. Just makes your workmanship look lazy. 
Yes I have been known to over analyze things
Myself, I would use a high gloss poly on the bar top and maybe a satin finish on the rest. The poly will give extra protection agains stains and spills and is well worth the effort for a bar. Just MHO


----------

